# I have always assumed she was black now I wonder



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I have always assumed Twilight was black but after seeing some threads I have been looking at her wondering if she is in fact dark brown. I took these pics today and she is out 24/7 with a runin shelter and 2 tree lines. I do see the horses use them during the hottest parts of the day but as always not for long. the last pic is from a month ago. As you can see she has some brownish spots I am just not sure if that qualifies her as a dark brown or fading black.


----------



## Cmurray4175 (Apr 21, 2012)

She looks bay to me... So many classifications it's hard to keep up! Beauty nonetheless 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks fading black to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, she looks black to me too, she's just a bit sunburned. My black colt has some of the same lighter patches on him from being out in the hot TX sun.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd bet on fading black. My mare does the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Get her tested! Aren't the tests like $25?


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I can test her and I might in the future I am just not in a hurry because I never plan on breeding her. She is supposedly a full TWH but with no papers there is nothing I can do to prove that. (outside of her obvious gaits LOL) And in my opinion why breed when you can pick and buy what you want.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm betting on faded black too! What a pretty girl!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My money's on fading black


----------



## HorsegurlHR (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sure that she is just a sun bleached black. I live in Oregon and I know many horses that are true black in the rainy winter and brown in the summer!


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

Faded black. A "brown" horse will have a lighter colored nose and around the eyes. She doesn't....black all the way. Sooooo....black she is.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely faded black, if you dont want to see the fading put her on flax seed or some supplement


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

TwisterRush said:


> Definitely faded black, if you dont want to see the fading put her on flax seed or some supplement


you can also sunscreen her daily. I have a nephew who did that with his black horse and he stayed black all summer. They have shampoos with sunscreen in them too if you want to give a regular bath....like once a week.


----------

